# my car rat...



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

so theres this rat the the pet store that the general manager refuses to sell as a feeder. i take her home...even though she is really not handled often and shy and likes to poop whenever held. so ya...i was bringing her home and she chewed through her box enough to get out...a thick cardboard box no doubt...in a 10 minute drive home! and she got into my car frame. so i spent 3 hours trying to get her out...i know most will diss me for this or hate of me...but my last attempt was to smoke her out. i really did feel terrible about it, because now she reeks of cheap menthol lights and so do i and she surely is hurting from it. but it didnt work. i ended up pulling up all my carpet, getting bitten twice before getting her out of my car. 
i know...my mistake. but i really didnt want her ruining my car.
anyways...i have decided to call her Ryan or Andy...not decided yet, but am leaning toward Ryan. will get a pic ASAP of her when my cam batteries are charged. but thats her story


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Give that one lots of chew toys. :lol:


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL
why lots of chew toys?

and do you think me trying to smoke her out will effect her at all? i mean...other than a nicotine high -.- and would it be ok for me to bathe her so she doesnt smell like ciggys...
i try not to encourage my pets to smoke. ^.^


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Smoke her out?!!

Umm, chew toys to occupy her from escaping, depending on your cage.

i still dont know about smoking her out.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

How interesting! I heard about a snake once getting into someones transmission or drive train and ended up causing the engine to blow! Crazy! Glad you got her out of there though. Poor thing, I bet she was scared half to death.

As far as 2nd hand smoke effects, I'd watch and listen to her extra close to hear any clicks or wheezing sounds, smoke does irritate them and it can cause a Myco flare up from what I've learned. Also being in the frame of the car, the exhaust and whatnot can also be harmful. If it did bother her at all she might just need a good 2 week run on some baytril, of course I'm no vet at all so don't rely on my advice, see a vet if any problems occur! Good luck with your lucky little girl. 


edited for spelling


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Smoke her out? With cigarette smoke?  Keep a very close ear on her breathing for a while and be ready to take her to a vet. I would advise to definitely not smoke around her. I don't even burn incense in my big well-ventilated room anymore, because rats have such sensitive respiratory systems.


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

i took her to the vet today
he said that the smoke shouldnt have affected her that much, even though it was ciggy smoke. he gave me a pill for her to take tonight when she was sleepy, he said it would help with her immune system from being in the car and the pet store

sorry for lack of pictures! will have some tomorrow for sure of the new one, who i have decided to call Ryan after all. 



how do you all keep from taking home every cute rat you see...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Willpower alone. And the knowledge that my roommate will kill me.


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL you could keep them hidden under your bed! no one will know! and when you play with them, you could just say that it changed colors -.-


anybodys rat poop a ridiculous amount when you first hold them...Ryan poops like....every 3 seconds for about 10 minutes then stops. like shes holding it in till she gets to be out...any ideas?

heres on of Blue...cause i love this pic 









and Ryan she is in a small cage temporarily cause she doesnt play nicely with Blue when thier not watched.








and here she is...runing away 0.0


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Blue is TEENSY. How old is she?


----------



## Zoey (Sep 11, 2007)

The picture of the little one next to the computer mouse - is frackin' adorable!!


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

um...got her from the lfs..shed come in hours before i decided that she was to be mine and not a feeder...i think maybe 6 weeks...i am not that sure. 

and she is the CUTEST thing i had seen next to Fluffles (RIP) so ya...i love him so much, he gives me kisses and likes to lick the inside of my ears which i attempt to disacourage and likes sleeping where my umm...in my shirt! lol if you know what i mean. but shell peak her head out and just fall asleep like that. its adorable


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

6 weeks? I was going to guess 3, maybe 4.


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

you may be right, she is REALLY small...i just am not sure on how to calculate ages.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

AW! The one next to the computer mouse is adorable. ^_^


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh my gosh it's just a bundle of fuzz with ears and feet! that's probably one of my favorite rat pics ever. <333


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuzz16 said:


> anybodys rat poop a ridiculous amount when you first hold them...Ryan poops like....every 3 seconds for about 10 minutes then stops. like shes holding it in till she gets to be out...any ideas?


I have a rat named Poopsmith for a reason 

But really, she doesn't do it anymore. She's just scared is all, and after enough time of handling she should stop doing it.

Once she's familiar with her new home, litter training might help as well.


----------

